# Not quite Beginner Bike, 2016 Trek Marlin 7



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all this is my first post ever here. I'm in central FL and 62 years old. while I work out and consider myself fit for my age I must realize my limitations now. I am buying a new bike soon I've had a Jamis Exile '06 for some years but not ridden much until recently ( roadie). My fiancé likes the Jamis so I'm giving it to her. The most I will ever do is light to Intermediate trails I like the look and the price of the Trek Marlin 7 Do you think this bike will hold up to roots, mud ect?. I don't really like the part specs but after this it will be the x caliber 7 or 8. Does anyone have info on the drivetrain on the Marlin, low end shimano doesn't impress me but neither does my skill level at this time although I plan on getting better.. Thanks for any insight on this you can give.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

People often say to start by buying the fanciest bike you can afford.

Don't sell yourself short, and don't lowball this.

I think it's worth having a name-brand suspension fork with functional adjustments for spring rate and rebound damping. I guess I think it's worth having a lot more, but the next things aren't as big a deal.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It's always cheaper to buy once. If you are going to ride it ,you will end up upgrading or replacing parts.


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. This is what I needed to hear. I'm trying to be reasonable with money and this is a pay me now or pay me a lot more latter. No Brainer. Will be picking up the x cal 8 on closeout today.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice. Should have a lot more staying power.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

twilli53 said:


> Hi all this is my first post ever here. I'm in central FL and 62 years old...


Smart choice on the bike. BTW, I'm saving this thread to show all the 40-somethings who are afraid of a hardtail at their "advanced" age.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

twilli53 said:


> Thanks guys. This is what I needed to hear. I'm trying to be reasonable with money and this is a pay me now or pay me a lot more latter. No Brainer. Will be picking up the x cal 8 on closeout today.


Great decision! Just put a buddy of mine on the same bike. Should be getting a pretty good deal on it this time of year. I'd shoot for <$800.


----------



## miweber929 (Jan 12, 2015)

twilli53 said:


> Thanks guys. This is what I needed to hear. I'm trying to be reasonable with money and this is a pay me now or pay me a lot more latter. No Brainer. Will be picking up the x cal 8 on closeout today.


The Marlin is a solid bike but the X-Cal is a much better buy and will respond well to mods as you get better and/or wear stuff out.

Great choice!!!


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha that's funny. Advanced age. I guess I'm fairly durable and fortunate I've not been hurt worse in all the sports I've played. During one stretch of trail that was particularly muddy I swear I was on the ground as much as I was on the bike lol. I must like it I'll be there again tomorrow


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

You should like it. At 52 (many think I am in my late 30's/early 40's), I recently picked up a 2016 X-Caliber 7. Weather turned and leaves dropped so I haven't ridden it very much but I enjoyed the riding I did.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

twilli53 said:


> Will be picking up the x cal 8 on closeout today.


Good bike. It's very similar to what I have with a recon silver fork, 10-speed, and decent brakes. Nothing top of the line so a slight weight hit, but strong and reliable. easy to fix, fun to ride.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I am 63 and started with a Trek Marlin 5 which I really like. I know that it is not a fancy bike. I hadn't been riding for a long time when I bought a cheapo WalMart Schwinn that got me started back (actually not a bad bike). I bought a Suntour Raidon air fork for the Marlin, and that was a big improvement. But yeah, the Excaliber 8 will be very nice for you. Now I have a Superfly 7 full suspension which I am trying to get set up the way I want it. I tried tubeless tires but that didn't work with plain Maxxis Ardents, so I am having to put tubes in the tires of the Superfly.


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/not-quite-beginner-bike-2016-trek-marlin-7-a-998375.html. Here she is. Love it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You just blew my mind with that recursive link.


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=998375


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm trying to figure it out on the picture deal


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

blob:461C641F-A066-45FA-9475-727DDA9371E8


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know what you're doing, but it's rather funny. 

If you can open the image in a webpage, you can post it here. don't know about iphone, but if you use an android operating phone and it uploads the pictures automatically to your online account, just go to the picture, right click and select properties. It'll show an address for the image, which you can copy and paste into the forum post. If you can post it in facebook, similar procedure. Just right click on the image, copy the picture location address, and paste here.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

twilli53 said:


> .....The most I will ever do is light to Intermediate trails.....any insight on this you can give.


Any insight I can give would be to not bet on this statement remaining true. Check out the Fifty Plus forum to see what others are doing too. I will be 62 in August; and while I don't see me taking the chance of doing Rampage, up to about that is open season. Just takes practice.


----------



## twilli53 (Jan 9, 2006)

Finally got it to work in a new thread. Thanks again guys.


----------

